# Funny Night



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Just got home from seeing Rich Little live in concert, man was he funny

and brought back some memories as well. Was totally AWESOME


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I didn't know he was still alive........always liked his impersonations


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> I didn't know he was still alive........always liked his impersonations


I thought the same thing. I am guessing he would be about 80-85.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Good to hear he is still kicking. He was always funny. He could switch from one character to the other in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> I didn't know he was still alive........always liked his impersonations





steve IN said:


> I thought the same thing. I am guessing he would be about 80-85.


Actually he is 77 He had the whole audience just rolling with laughter, I haven't laughed that hard and long in ages...


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Love him!

Too bad that so much "comedy" now is smutty, tasteless, 4 letter garbage. We need more like him, Frank Garshin, Tim Conway, Red Skelton, just to name a few.

Ralph


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Never heard of him till this thread so had to check it out

He's good lol


----------

